# Walk-Around Lens For Canon 1DX Camera



## Secretariat (Aug 25, 2012)

Between the Canon 50 F1.2L and 35 F1.4L lenses,which do you feel would be a better walk-around lens for a Canon 1DX camera?And why?
Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 25, 2012)

35L, because you can usually get closer and always crop, but frequently you cannot back up.


----------



## charlesa (Aug 25, 2012)

Depends for what, for street photography both are fine although the camera body is quite conspicuous to permit candid street photography!


----------



## Viggo (Aug 25, 2012)

My 35 L is my walkaround of choice. There's some things the 24 needs me to very close to, and the 50 gets to tight with the background (for me).

I also tend to go the other way, and use the 135.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 25, 2012)

35L. I find that it focuses near MFD better than the 50L, which can give you more dramatic shots.


----------



## timlo (Aug 30, 2012)

50L for me as its easier to put in the bag (in case you have a small carry on with you)!


----------



## Cannon Man (Aug 30, 2012)

50 1.2 is with me anywhere i go! To me it is the perfect walkaround lens.
I have the 35 1.4 also but if i had to choose i would take the 50 everytime.

As you know anything below 50mm will create a bigger sense of space and most of the time i dont like the look.
And the 50 is a much better portrait lens.

To me the 50 is wide enough for a walkaround lens even with 1D IV 1.3 crop.

50 is weather sealed, the 35 is not.

I mostly use focal lenghts of 50&85 and for variety and special occasions i have tse 24, 35 and 135, but most the time the 50 is on my camera.


----------



## pwp (Aug 30, 2012)

Secretariat said:


> Between the Canon 50 F1.2L and 35 F1.4L lenses,which do you feel would be a better walk-around lens for a Canon 1DX camera?And why?



It depends a lot on what you shoot when and where you walk around. Some wouldn't settle for less than a 70-200 zoom and others will need to be as unobtrusive as possible with a Shorty McForty on a Rebel. Or an S100. Your 1DX is not going to be unobtrusive! What other glass do you own?

Of the two lenses you've put there, the 35 f/1.4 will probably pick up the most votes if this was a poll. But they're both great lenses. 

What can we say? Only you can answer this question because only you know the way you like to shoot.

-PW


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 30, 2012)

Secretariat said:


> Between the Canon 50 F1.2L and 35 F1.4L lenses,which do you feel would be a better walk-around lens for a Canon 1DX camera?And why?
> Thanks.



There's only one lens between 35 and 50, and that's the 40mm Pancake.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 3, 2012)

I would recommend a porter to carry that big brick around while you are walking from photo op to photo op. Sort of like a caddy in golf, you know? ;D

But seriously, it is hard for me to imagine carrying a 1Dx as a walk-around camera. I'd be curious to know what photo subjects require such a big gun. Surely, that is not your only DSLR?


----------



## IIIHobbs (Sep 4, 2012)

Some good humor in a few of those replies.

Aside from the obvious big gun you are carrying, I would think that the new 24-70 2.8II would be a good walking around lens. I am not a zoom user currently, but have been and if you are looking for flexibility for a broad range of subjects and situations, the new 24-70 2.8II should do it for you; but you will have to wait for it.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 4, 2012)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I would recommend a porter to carry that big brick around while you are walking from photo op to photo op. Sort of like a caddy in golf, you know? ;D
> 
> But seriously, it is hard for me to imagine carrying a 1Dx as a walk-around camera. I'd be curious to know what photo subjects require such a big gun. Surely, that is not your only DSLR?



I used to carry my 1d4 and a 300 f2,8 IS when I was out shopping. 1d X is my only camera and I carry it everywhere. I would rather have an unnoticeable weight difference hanging on my black rapid strap than hold a rebel. Man, tried my dad's now and my fingers becomes a stiff claw after 1 minute...


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 4, 2012)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I would recommend a porter to carry that big brick around while you are walking from photo op to photo op. Sort of like a caddy in golf, you know? ;D
> 
> But seriously, it is hard for me to imagine carrying a 1Dx as a walk-around camera. I'd be curious to know what photo subjects require such a big gun. Surely, that is not your only DSLR?



1DX is not big enough for a walk around camera.. I have my 1D IV everywhere i go.. To me it get big with a 70-200 2.8 on it but a 50 or a 35 it's as small as they get 

I want to use the same lenses that i use for work when i take a walk because i often get really good shots walking around and i could not use them or sell them if i had a rebel.


----------



## Studio1930 (Sep 4, 2012)

I am not a fan of the 50L focus issues (sent mine back) so I guess it would be the 35L. Personally my walk around with my 1DX (when subject is unknown) is a 70-200 IS f/2.8 II. Compression is king for the way I shoot. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 4, 2012)

Secretariat said:


> Between the Canon 50 F1.2L and 35 F1.4L lenses,which do you feel would be a better walk-around lens for a Canon 1DX camera?And why?
> Thanks.


I don't have either lens. However, if I have enough budget, I would like to have 35mm F/1.4.


----------



## bulay-og (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't have the 1Dx yet. But I have both lenses. I always use 50L with my 5D2.

However, I am going to get the 28-300L for my walkaround and travel.


----------



## AJ (Sep 4, 2012)

If you're considering that type of gear, you shouldn't have to ask


----------



## RobertG. (Sep 6, 2012)

I would choose the 35L over the 50L. For street photography I often need a moderate wide angle. The 50mm are too narrow, so I very seldom use it. I use it even less than my TS-E 24 L for street photography.


----------



## waksfly (Sep 9, 2012)

50L


----------

